# LELIT BIANCA, KINU M64 & various coffee brewing items.



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

Despite quite a few years coffee brewing this is my first Espresso machine. So far, So good!

Thanks to DaveC, Bella Barista and various Home Barista and Coffee Forums UK threads for helping me gradually home in on the Bianca.

The Kinu M68 is a proper piece of grinding precision. Made to ultra-fine alignment limits and grinds 18g of espresso in 20 secs or so with effectively zero retention.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a very pretty machine....very pretty indeed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got the M68's little brother - beautifully engineered. Guy behind Kinu is a dentist apparently. Kind of explains where he got the idea to design a coffee grinder??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a really lovely set up! Congratulations


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Very nice set up. Should make you some great coffee and looks great too.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice setup


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It's a very pretty machine....very pretty indeed.


OHH you sweet talker,haha


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats! welcome to the bianca club  love mine.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

Lovely espresso machine! I struggled to decide between the Lelit Bianca and the Profitec Pro 600. Only went for the Profitec in the end as it was a little cheaper and wasn't sure I'd use the paddle on the Bianca.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

I don't know - my Dentist tells me not to grind my teeth.... That M47 is a very fine item. Fully capable espresso grinder in a small form.

I read the dentist story also and about his obsession with morse taper tolerances. He sounds a suitable case for making super accurate hand grinders now that he's given up dentistry!

I understand the products are machined in a rifle factory in Rumania which maybe explains how they can line bore their bearing housings so accurately .


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

cloughy said:


> Congrats! welcome to the bianca club  love mine.


 Thanks - good to read that you're enjoying your Bianca.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

Steve78 said:


> Lovely espresso machine! I struggled to decide between the Lelit Bianca and the Profitec Pro 600. Only went for the Profitec in the end as it was a little cheaper and wasn't sure I'd use the paddle on the Bianca.


Difficult choices - I thought the Profitec and the ECM were the best made machines I saw down at BB. But the profiling possibilities of the Bianca just swung it, because I like playing around and making notes almost as much as drinking espresso!


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Got the M68's little brother - beautifully engineered. Guy behind Kinu is a dentist apparently. Kind of explains where he got the idea to design a coffee grinder??


I don't know - my Dentist tells me not to grind my teeth.... That M47 is a very fine item. Fully capable espresso grinder in a small form.

I read the dentist story also and about his obsession with morse taper tolerances. He sounds a suitable case for making super accurate hand grinders now that he's given up dentistry!

I understand the products are machined in a rifle factory in Rumania which maybe explains how they can line bore their bearing housings so accurately .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Graham J said:


> View attachment 36268
> Despite quite a few years coffee brewing this is my first Espresso machine. So far, So good!
> 
> Thanks to DaveC, Bella Barista and various Home Barista and Coffee Forums UK threads for helping me gradually home in on the Bianca.
> ...


That's a great grinder you have there sir! I owned one for 6 months or so and it's solid. Enjoy!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lovely setup, I'm aiming for the same


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

Lovely setup, I'm aiming for the same









Well, it seems to me that the Kinu a solid partner to Bianca or any other flow/pressure profiling device. So it looks like you are half way there already. Good wishes for the next step!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Graham J said:


> Lovely setup, I'm aiming for the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as for flow/p. profiling device, I've already got two..but a machine would be handy when having guests


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A very neat and tidy layout, the grinder sits really well against the Lelit Bianca, impressive.

Jon.


----------

